# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  El precio del agua

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de abc.es
http://www.abc.es/20100322/canal-nat...003221159.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*El precio del agua*
Pilar Quijada 
La Directiva Marco del Agua marca un nuevo modelo de gestión en el que este elemento vital se valore y se pague en todas sus dimensiones, incluida la medioambiental.
Entre 1.100 y 1.500 millones de personas carecen de agua potable, por eso Naciones Unidas marcó como uno de los objetivos del Milenio reducir a la mitad esta cifra para 2015, un propósito suscrito por 189 países, entre ellos el nuestro. Cada día se pierden 10.000 vidas, en su mayoría de niños, por falta de agua en buenas condiciones, un derecho humano que debe estar garantizado. Este año, el día mundial incide en este aspecto con su lema «Agua limpia para un mundo sano».
Como contraste, para la mayoría de nosotros ese derecho nos llega sin esfuerzo al abrir el grifo. Y la facilidad con que obtenemos el agua da pie al despilfarro.
Durante más de un siglo, ha sido considerada únicamente como elemento indispensable para el desarrollo económico, sin tener en cuenta los costes ambientales. Pero como señala Pedro Arrojo, del Departamento de Análisis económico de la Universidad de Zaragoza, un río es mucho más que un canal de agua. Una visión esencial para lograr una gestión sostenible de los ríos y demás ecosistemas acuáticos, como establece la Directiva Marco del Agua. Ya no es tiempo de hacer un uso a demanda de este elemento, más propio de países en vías de desarrollo, como lo fue el nuestro buena parte del siglo pasado, sino de hacer un uso responsable y sostenible.
«Hoy todo el mundo entiende que talar un bosque a matarrasa en nombre de la economía no sólo es un desastre económico, sino ecológico, aunque sea rentable a corto plazo. De igual forma, sobreexplotar un río o un acuífero, como hemos hecho con la mayor parte de los nuestros, no sólo es un desastre ecológico sino económico, aunque sea un buen negocio a corto plazo.Y entender esto requiere un cambio de filosofía, cultura, principios y valores», señala Arrojo.
Un error ecológico y económico mucho mayor en un país como el nuestro, donde el agua que nos cae del cielo es tan irregular. Ahora nuestros embalses están al 80 por ciento de su capacidad, un veinte por ciento más que la media de los diez últimos años. Pero hace solamente unas semanas la sequía y la sobreexplotación de aguas subterráneas mantenían en jaque a las Tablas de Daimiel, uno de nuestros humedales más emblemáticos.
Bien esencial y barato
A pesar de estas consideraciones, el agua sigue siendo un bien relativamente barato si lo comparamos con otros de consumo diario. Como media, una caña de cerveza cuesta lo mismo que un metro cúbico de agua potable, cantidad que, en una unidad más familiar, equivale a mil litros, suficiente para llenar cuatro mil vasos o abastecer a una familia de tres miembros dos días y medio.
Con el 0,6 por ciento del presupuesto familiar nos da para pagar la factura de este bien esencial. En total, unos 190 euros al año frente a los 233 que empleamos en aguas minerales, bebidas y refrescos, los 900 del teléfono o los 2.950 que nos cuesta comer fuera de casa, incluido el café, según datos del Instituto Nacional de Estadística.Y esto a pesar de que desde 1996 el precio del agua se ha incrementado en más del 65 por ciento.
Aunque la tendencia es hacia un ligero ahorro de un año a otro, debido fundamentalmente a una mayor concienciación en los hogares, como media, en 2007 cada persona consumió 157 litros de agua al día, una cantidad cinco veces superior a los 30 que establece Naciones Unidas como cuota básica. Aunque cálculos más generosos elevan esta cifra a 125 litros.
Arrojo considera oportuno hacer una distinción entre tres tipos agua, «según su función, con distinto sentido ético y moral. El agua-vida, vinculada a los derechos humanos, que es la mínima cantidad necesaria para vivir con dignidad y que según Naciones Unidas, supone el 1 por ciento del total utilizado. Un segundo tipo sería el agua de ciudadanía, vinculada a derechos y deberes. La mayoría consumimos más de esos 30 litros básicos sin derrochar, para la ducha, lavadora o lavavajillas. Esta agua no es un derecho humano, pero todos nos sentiríamos mal si nos faltara. Por último, el agua económica, vinculada al derecho o legítima aspiración a ser más ricos».
El agua como negocio
Tanto el agua vida como el de ciudadanía se incluirían dentro de los servicios urbanos que, según el INE, suponen un 12 por ciento del total consumido. Del 88 por ciento restante dan cuenta la industria y sobre todo la agricultura, que emplea un 75 por ciento. En el agua de los hogares no tiene por qué haber restricciones, matiza Arrojo: «Los 30-40 primeros litros deberían ser gratis para quienes no puedan pagarla. Un corte de agua no es legítimo en un país democrático Los diez siguientes requieren una tarifa accesible, pero que permita recuperar lo que cuesta llevar el agua a domicilio. Los diez siguientes el doble de caro, porque ya son un lujo, y los siguientes, que serían para llenar la piscina, se podrán utilizar si no hay sequía, pero cuatro veces más caros. De forma que el que más consuma por lujo financie el derecho de ciudadanía de quienes tienen dificultades para pagarlo». Se trata, apunta, de utilizar un sistema de racionalidad económica, pero no basado en el demercado actual, «que hace lo contrario, cuando más compras más barato te sale».
Y esto también ocurre con el agua, a pesar de que la tarifa en vigor es progresiva y teóricamente la unidad de consumo es más cara a medida que el gasto aumenta. Sin embargo, no siempre se logra el fin pretendido, como comprobó la Organización de Consumidores y Usuarios en 2005. Puede que se esté penalizando a quien menos consume y favoreciendo el derroche dentro del mismo tramo porque los que están en el límite inferior pagan el metro cúbico de agua más caro que los que apuran hasta el salto de bloque.
Es lo que ocurre en algunos municipios, porque no hay una unificación de precios, que fija cada ayuntamiento y pueden variar en función de la disponibilidad, calidad y proximidad a los recursos hídricos, bombeos necesarios para elevar, potabilizar y depurar el agua.
Desde la Asociación Española de Abastecimientos de Agua y Saneamiento (AEAS), entidad que agrupa a empresas públicas y privadas, señalan que la mayoría de los ciudadanos desconocemos lo que cuesta llevar a casa el agua apta para el consumo «en un contexto cada vez de mayor exigencia normativa y con mayores requerimientos medioambientales, de servicio y comerciales».
Según el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, la factura del agua de los usuarios urbanos y de riego, representa tan solo el 6,5 por ciento de los costes totales. Desde AEAS resaltan que mientras «el ciudadano considera esencial una gestión sostenible del agua, no es consciente de que debe asumir también el mayor esfuerzo económico que ello supone».
El objetivo es la recuperación de costes como marca la Directiva Marco del Agua en su artículo 9, que especifica la necesidad de considerar no sólo los costes financieros sino también los ambientales. Y la recuperación ambiental de nuestros ríos y acuíferos, requiere, según la Directiva, un esfuerzo importante de todos, que contempla la mejora de la depuración de las aguas.
Roque Gistau, presidente de AEAS, señala que «el precio del agua deberá duplicarse en los próximos cinco años para garantizar servicios eficientes, alcanzar los estándares de los países de nuestro entorno, confirmar el sentido de bien económico además de público del agua y cumplir la Directiva Marco». Además, la periodicidad del recibo tenderá a ser mensual a medida que la lectura de los contadores se haga a distancia, que requiere menor gasto de personal. A pesar de todo, asegura, la repercusión sobre la economía familiar seguirá siendo pequeña.
Los precios son según la directiva, el instrumento para proteger la calidad del agua y de los ecosistemas. A partir de2010, los Estados miembros deberán garantizar que la política de tarificación incite a los consumidores a utilizar los recursos de formaeficaz y que los diferentes sectores económicos contribuyan a la recuperación de los costes de los servicios relacionados con el uso del agua.
Hasta ahora, el subsidio por parte del Estado permitía cobrar el servicio a un precio menor al coste y financiar el déficit a través de los ingresos fiscales. Una política que no ha favorecido el ahorro, pues cuando el dinero sale de las arcas del Estado, «no hay límite y se pide de forma irresponsable», asegura Pedro Arrojo. 
Es el «agua economía» o «agua negocio», integrada por regadío e industria, «la que debe tender progresivamente a recuperar costes. Para no caer en el error de pedir más sin haber valorado antes lo que cuesta llevar esa agua si está disponible. Así se evitaría que en muchos lugares, como en Aragón, por ejemplo, el agua de regadío se pague a dos céntimos el metro cúbico, cuando el coste está en 15 ó 20. Así es imposible poner un límite», resalta Arrojo.
La existencia de subvenciones, especialmente alaagricultura, es un importante elemento de debate sobre el uso eficiente del agua. «Cuandoqueremos másregadíosenel litoralmediterráneo, o en losMonegros, enAragón, habría que tener en cuenta que en estos momentos, en el litoral mediterráneo, donde llueve muy poco y hay acuíferos sobreexplotados, como en Almería, se gastan más de 30.000 litros por persona y día. Y Almería es de las zonas que usa el agua con mayor eficiencia, con riego por goteo cuidadosísimo. 
Pero la clave no está solo en la eficiencia, sino en saber poner límites. Se podrían mantener 10.000 hectáreas bajo plástico, pero si regamos el triple y miles de chalés, el resultado son tres toneladas de agua por habitante y día y eso, aunsiendo eficiente, es insostenible», advierte.
Las subvenciones tampoco incentivan la eliminación de las fugas de agua, que hacen que algunas ciudades gasten lo mismo de día o de noche. En 2007, por cada 6 litros conducidos uno se perdió, según datos del INE. Una cantidad aún inferior al «nivel óptimo de fuga», que hace rentable reparar las tuberías por la cantidad de agua perdida y que se sitúa en el 20-30 por ciento. Porcentaje que el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente calificaba de «escandaloso» en la monografía sobre «Precios y costes del agua» de 2007 y que no sería aceptable si la distribución fuera de gas o petróleo, reflexiona Arrojo.
Los costes son bajos para el agua de riego, debido a que los servicios de captación, embalse y transporte de aguas superficiales se cobran como media a dos céntimos el metro cúbico, pero también por la falta de inversión en la reposición de grandes infraestructuras de embalse y transporte y de distribución, que en gran medida han superado con creces su vida útil.
Una investigación dirigida por Eva Iglesias, del Departamento de Economía yCiencias Sociales y Agrarias de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid (UPM), analizó en 2008 los efectos que la subida del precio del agua tendría sobre el regadío. El estudio revela que elevar en la zona del Bajo Guadalquivir tres céntimos el precio del metro cúbico supondría una reducción del 26% en el consumo. «La demanda es más elástica de lo que se pensaba. Sin embargo, un incremento del precio puede tener severas implicaciones sobre el empleo y larenta agraria», aclara Iglesias. En caso de no modernizar las infraestructuras, los agricultores perderían un 16% de sus ingresos en un sector clave de la economía andaluza. El incremento de tarifas supondría un cambio significativo en las tecnologías utilizadas para el regadío y obligaría a variar los cultivos,y a optar por cosechas más rentables. 
Cambiar esto, no obstante es muy difícil, como reconoce Pedro Arrojo, «no se puede hacer de hoy para mañana, pero sí mediante un proceso largo y paulatino, con incentivos adecuados, apoyos a la modernización, generosidad en la ayuda a la explotación agraria familiar y exigencia en la responsabilidad de todos para pasar de un sistema de subvenciones que tenía sentido durante el siglo XX al que hoy exige la Directiva».

----------


## sergi1907

Interesante artículo Fede :Smile: 

Lo que cuesta de entender es que dentro de una misma región, varíe tanto el precio del agua según dónde vivas. Aquí la factura no baja de los 60 euros y eso que, en mi caso, apenas estamos en casa. En cambio hay otras zonas donde es mucho más barata.
Y si hablamos de comunidades, entre unas y otras hay grandes diferencias. El problema es que el agua es un gran negocio y como tal da muchos beneficios.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Interesante artículo Fede
> 
> Lo que cuesta de entender es que dentro de una misma región, varíe tanto el precio del agua según dónde vivas. Aquí la factura no baja de los 60 euros y eso que, en mi caso, apenas estamos en casa. En cambio hay otras zonas donde es mucho más barata.
> Y si hablamos de comunidades, entre unas y otras hay grandes diferencias. El problema es que el agua es un gran negocio y como tal da muchos beneficios.


El precio tambien varia según si el agua llega por amor propio o necesita numerosas bombas como por ejemplo en la Puebla de los Infantes algunas facturas no bajan de 100 y en las Navas de la Concepcion no llegan 20. Y este invierno se han abaratado mas porque ha llovido mas y el manantial da suficiente agua para casi toda la Puebla, pero luego en verano cuando viene del pantano del Retortillo algunas facturas suben hasta la friolera cifra de 200, porque hay que bombearla, tratarla y volverla bombear hacia algunas zonas.



Un Saludo.

----------


## FEDE

> Interesante artículo Fede
> 
> Lo que cuesta de entender es que dentro de una misma región, varíe tanto el precio del agua según dónde vivas. Aquí la factura no baja de los 60 euros y eso que, en mi caso, apenas estamos en casa. En cambio hay otras zonas donde es mucho más barata.
> Y si hablamos de comunidades, entre unas y otras hay grandes diferencias. El problema es que el agua es un gran negocio y como tal da muchos beneficios.


Bajo mi punto de vista, como dice en el articulo, el agua sigue siendo un bien relativamente barato si lo comparamos con otros de consumo diario, pero creo que su precio debía de ser el mismo en toda España, compensando donde cuesta más llevarla, con donde cuesta menos.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de: http://www.un.org/spanish/waterforli...yingwater.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

Suministrar agua - a cierto precio 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Suministra agua y saneamiento a la población del mundo es una enorme - y cara - tarea. La cuestión que es centro de muchos debates entre los políticos, los expertos y los grupos de ciudadanos es si esos servicios esenciales son proporcionados de mejor forma por los gobiernos o por el sector privado. A continuación se presenta información de antecedentes en relación con este debate y se bosquejan algunas de las principales posiciones existentes. 

Proporcionar agua potable y saneamiento a las personas que carecen de esos servicios exige una inversión masiva, que se estima entre 14.000 y 30.000 millones de dólares por año, por encima de los niveles actuales de gastos por año que ascienden a 30.000 millones de dólares en todo el mundo. Como sucede con otros servicios de infraestructura, como la electricidad, las telecomunicaciones y el transporte, la mayoría de los países en desarrollo depende de esos servicios del sector público para financiar y poner en operación los servicios de abastecimiento de agua y saneamiento. Pero, debido a las limitaciones financieras y en materia de recursos humanos, los resultados suelen ser servicios y cobertura ineficientes y de baja productividad. Según el Banco Mundial, se estima que las ineficiencias técnicas en materia de generación de electricidad, abastecimiento de agua, carreteras y vías férreas únicamente provocaron pérdidas por un monto de 55.000 millones de dólares al año al principio del decenio de 1990, cifra que equivale al 1% de PIB de todos los países en desarrollo, una cuarta parte de sus inversiones anuales en infraestructura y el doble de la financiación anual para el desarrollo de la infraestructura. 

A fines del decenio de 1980, muchos países de todas las regiones del mundo, presionados por los prestamistas internacionales, comenzaron a dirigirse al sector privado para que asumieran la operación de las empresas que se ocupaban de la infraestructura existente y para que financiaran nuevos activos en la infraestructura. Se argumentaba que la financiación del sector privado y su experiencia en materia de gestión podrían mejorar la calidad y cantidad de los servicios de infraestructura. Se podrían utilizar los recursos financieros del sector privado y ampliar los servicios, a la vez que se reduciría la carga que pesaba sobre los limitados recursos públicos. 

En los países en desarrollo, los servicios de abastecimiento de agua y saneamiento están a menudo subsidiados, tradicionalmente mediante pagos directos a las empresas que prestan esos servicios, y se pagan con la tributación general. Las inversiones actuales en materia de agua y saneamiento en los países en desarrollo ascienden a cerca de 15.000 millones de dólares. Según el Banco Mundial, los gobiernos se encargan de pagar cerca del 75% de la financiación y el sector privado cerca del 11%, y el 14% restante es financiado por organismos que prestan apoyo externo. 

Por lo general se cree que el agua es un bien común y una necesidad básica que se puede proporcionar mejoer por el sector público a muy bajo costo. Como resultado de ello, el costo total del abastecimiento de agua rara vez se carga a los consumidores. Incluso los derechos de uso que se cobran a usuarios industriales generalmente se basan en costos medios y no tienen en cuenta los costos reales de factores externos como la evacuación de agua de desechos, así como los "costos de oportunidad", como los beneficios dejados de percibir por no poner en prácticas usos alternativos del agua. Un resultado de ello es que una gran cantidad de agua es subevaluada y desperdiciada, aun cuando el mundo encare una escasez de agua cada vez mayor. Sin indemnización por los gastos incurridos, los gobiernos de los países en desarrollo por lo general no pueden plantearse ampliar sus servicios para que lleguen a todos los que los necesiten y los pobres que no los reciben se ven a menudo obligados a emprender largas caminatas para conseguir agua y corren el riesgo de contraer enfermedades vinculadas a suministros de agua no apta para el consumo. 

En algunas propuestas se argumenta que la privatización de los servicios de abastecimiento de agua y saneamiento puede abordar algunos de esos problemas. Actualmente el sector privado administra el sistema de abastecimiento de agua del 7% de la población mundial únicamente. Se prevé que esa cifra se duplique para 2015. Se estima que el volumen de negocios correspondiente a las aguas administradas por el sector privado asciende actualmente a 200.000 millones de dólares al año y las proyecciones del Banco Mundial muestran que esa cifra podría alcanzar 1 billón de dólares al año para 2021. 

Crítica cada vez mayor
Sin embargo, la participación creciente del sector privado recibe una crítica cada vez mayor. Al igual que cuando los servicios de abastecimiento de agua y saneamiento eran administrados por el sector público, existen informes de servicios administrados por el sector privado que han utilizado contaminantes peligrosos, de tuberías con escape de agua que no se han reparado durante semanas y, en particular, de aumento de los precios, lo que pone a los pobre en una situación en que tienen que elegir entre los alimentos o el agua. En Cochabamba, la tercera ciudad de Bolivia en tamaño, los precios aumentaron en un 35% después de que un consorcio privado pasó a encargarse del sistema de abastecimiento de agua de la ciudad, en 1999, lo que provocó prolongadas protestas callejeras. El contrato con el suministrador privado de agua fue rescindido menos de un año después. 

Incluso los intentos de algunos países en desarrollo de adoptar enfoques propios del sector privado han arrojado dolorosas experiencias. Cuando el Gobierno de Sudáfrica intentó poner fin a los subsidios al abastecimiento de agua en el año 2000, millones de pobres se vieron obligados a utilizar agua procedente de ríos y lagos contaminados, lo que provocó uno de los peores brotes de cólera que haya tenido el país. 

Esos casos refuerzan dos percepciones comunes: que la participación del sector privado enriquece a unos pocos a expensas de muchos y que el agua fluye hacia quien puede pagarla. Los críticos dicen que las empresas privadas, en su intento por hacer ofertas atractivas para conseguir contratos a largo plazo, a menudo subestiman el costo de mantener un sistema de agua. Una vez que se ha obtenido el contrato y se han iniciado las operaciones, recurren a los recortes de personal y de los gastos de mantenimiento, o al aumento de los precios, o a ambas cosas, para obtener utilidades. Otros detractores de la privatización argumentan que el agua es un derecho humano y que debe garantizarse el acceso adecuado y equitativo a ese recurso sin fines de lucro. El agua no debería ser administrada por empresas con fines de lucro. 

La búsqueda de una solución
Sin embargo, independientemene de quién administre este recurso fundamental, el abastecimiento de agua y el saneamiento tendrán que ser pagados inevitablemente por alguien, ya sean los consumidores o los contribuyentes. Algunos expertos sostienen que las empresas privadas, que en muchos casos están en mejores condiciones de identificar las deficiencias y proporcionar los servicios necesarios, tienen una importante función que desempeñar. Pero el hecho de que trabaje conjuntamente con el sector privado no significa que un gobierno quiera, pueda o deba simplemente traspasar la gestión de sus recursos hídricos al sector privado, y dejar que la búsqueda de utilidades siga su curso. Más bien, supone un diálogo entre el gobierno, el sector privado y todos los usuarios para encontrar soluciones equitativas y ecológicamente racionales. 

Podría establecerse un espectro de relaciones que brindarían diferentes opciones al sector privado y la función que desempeñaría. Los gobiernos podrían transformar su papel y pasar de financieros exclusivos y proveedores de servicios de infraestructura a facilitadores y reguladores de los servicios proporcionados por empresas privadas. Los contratos tendrían que estar bien concebidos, con un equilibrio adecuado de normas mínimas y penalidades, así como de incentivos. En todos los casos, los gobiernos deberán participar en la supervisión y la reglamentación general. 

Otra propuesta examinada que podría aportar una solución se refiere a una mejor fijación del precio del agua por los gobiernos. La elaboración de planes de fijación de precios que atiendan las preocupaciones sociales, técnicas, económicas y ambientales es otro desafío importante. Una opción que se está sometiendo a prueba en algunos países consiste en que los gobiernos paguen parte de la factura del agua de los hogares pobres que reúnan determinados criterios con arreglo a un enfoque de subsidio directo. Los consumidores que consuman más agua de la necesaria para satisfacer las necesidades básicas tendrían que pagar tarifas cada vez mayores por unidad de agua utilizada. Se trataría de una solución diferente a permitir que el precio del agua caiga por debajo de los costos económicos indiscriminadamente.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/

10/28/11 a las 9:53
La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir ha aprobado los cánones de regulación y las tarifas a aplicar en las demarcaciones hidrográficas del Guadalquivir, de Ceuta y de Melilla.

Con motivo de las últimas modificaciones producidas en el marco competencial para la gestión de los recursos hídricos de la demarcación hidrográfica del Guadalquivir en base a la aprobación del R.D 1498/2011, de 21 de octubre, ha sido inviable el desarrollo del proceso administrativo que conlleva la aprobación de nuevos cánones y tarifas antes del 31 de diciembre de 2012 (elaboración de estudios económicos previos, celebración de Juntas de Explotación, información pública, etc).

Por ello, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir ha decidido prorrogar para 2012 los cánones de regulación y las tarifas de utilización aplicados en 2009 para la demarcación hidrográfica del Guadalquivir considerando que son los últimos que contemplan un marco organizativo similar al actual.

En las demarcaciones de Ceuta y Melilla se han prorrogado los cánones y tarifas establecidos para el ejercicio 2011.

Las resoluciones de aprobación para las tres demarcaciones se publicarán próximamente en el Boletín Oficial del Estado y en los boletines oficiales de las provincias afectadas.

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir prevé convocar próximamente a las Juntas de Explotación a fin de mantener informados a los usuarios.

----------

